# Who knows how to repair a Pioneer HU.



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have it stored but I know it was made around 08 so its not too old. Also the only problem I know is that it won't power up. Check fuses and check power and no power on HU. Let me know if you know how to repair, or what to look for that might be damaged.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey,
Call Mike @ Boomer's Audio in Tulsa OK. 918-622-6667, he has a repair guy that is top notch and reasonable.

jim


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

iasca judge said:


> Hey,
> Call Mike @ Boomer's Audio in Tulsa OK. 918-622-6667, he has a repair guy that is top notch and reasonable.
> 
> jim


Thanks, thats even close to where I live. I can ship it out since its about 90 miles away.

I try messing with it again, and hooked it up to my power supply, and it was pulling too much current (atleast thats what my 50amp power supply stated). Then it smelled like a burnt speaker, thats when I removed the power, but no smoke came out.


----------

